# Jobs at Greek hospitals



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey there
We already own a house in Volos and are really hoping to return there but, like everyone else, need to work. My husband, who is Greek, already works at a hospital here but he tells me that its impossible to get a job in Greek Hospital as its all about who you know, does anyone have any info or websites on finding jobs in Greek hospitals
Thanks for your advice, Caro


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Caroline.

It used to be true that it was all about who you know but not so much anymore. www.diorismos.gr. Have your husband check out this website. Maybe it will help. Also, check out www.asep.gr. It is for public sector jobs and was set up specifically to try and eliminate the problem of _meso_. 

Also, there are two hospitals in Larisa, one public and one university, and they are building a new private hospital as well. It only takes us about 45 minutes to get to the university hospital from Volos.

HTH,
DD



Caroline13 said:


> Hey there
> We already own a house in Volos and are really hoping to return there but, like everyone else, need to work. My husband, who is Greek, already works at a hospital here but he tells me that its impossible to get a job in Greek Hospital as its all about who you know, does anyone have any info or websites on finding jobs in Greek hospitals
> Thanks for your advice, Caro


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks very much, i'll have a look on those websites now
Cheers!


----------

